# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  عـــــــندي أفكار للبنات والحريم الي يدورون مشروع مربح وهم فبيتهم

## (سويتي)

السلام عليكم خواتي 
طبعا انا حبيت اطرح فموضوعي شي يفيد البنات والحريم 
وهو اعطيكن افكار لمشاريع مربحه وهم فبيتهن وبراس مال صغير 
بس المشاريع يباله هدف وطموح وتكوني مخططه زين ما زين على المشروع الي بتسويه 

والمشاريع هي : 
1- حضانة فاحدى الغرف الفاضية فبيتها طبعا لاطفال العائلة والجيران . 

2- ابني فحوش بيتك مطبخ صغيرون خاص لمشروع الطبخ ل: 
طبخ الماكولات الخليجية والغربية والهندية والاسوية للمعلمات او الموظفين . 
عمل حلويات شعبية او عالمية او لبناينة للجيران او الاهل او صديقاتك . 

3- اذا انتي عندك موهبة في الخياطة اعملي دورات للخياطة فبيتك للبنات الصغاو او الكبار . 

4-اذا عندك موهبة في عمل المكياج اعملي دورات في المكياج للبنات مع عمل مكياج للبنات اذا حابة . 

5- الي عندها هواية الاشغال اليدوية في صناعة الاساور تقدر نفس الشي تعمل دورات للبنات فبيتهم.

6-الي ماتعرف تطبخ ولا تعرف تخيط ولا تعطي دروس فالتجميل انا عندي مشاريع لهم : 
جمعي عيال الجيران والاهل وعيال صديقاتك واعملي دروس خصوصية لهم على حسب عمرهم وحاولي تكوني منظمة في تعليم اليهال من ناحية الحصص والمواد وتحطي لهم جوائز تقديري للمتفوقين 
والمشروع الثاني لعمل مساج والفيشل للزبونات وانتي فبيتك طبعا بتقولي كيف 
اشتري الكريمات الخاصة للفيشل واعملي لهم مساج الوجه وخلطات تبيض مثل المحترفين . 

7-مشروع صنع البخور والمخمريات وخلطات البشرة . 

8-مشروع بيع الشيل ووالجلابيات . 

9- مشروع بيع الاكسسوارات المطليه بالذهب .

10- مشروع تاجير الفساتين والدراعات . 

11- مشروع صناعة جلسة الحنا للعروس وتاجير شال العروس . 

12- وهذا المشروع للي عندهم راس مال كبير وما عندهم افكار للمشاريع ويبون مشروع جديد 
وهو شراء خيمة كبيرة مكيفة واتفقي مع تاجرات لعرض بضايعهن فالخيمة مثل السوق الخيري او معرض صغيرون خاص واعملي خيمة ثانية وحطي فيها العاب لليهال تكون تناسب كل اعمار الاطفال 
طبغا تحطين سعر لدخول الاطفال . وعمل كشك صغير للوجبات . 

اتمنى ان افكاري عجبتكم والله يوفق الجميع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## pinky pearl

مشكورة اختي على الطرح الجميل

و اهم شي الاستعداد الكامل وفهم المشروع قبل البدء فيه

----------


## جـورية العين

عجبتني افكارج يابنيه

----------


## مواليد2010

افكار حلوه

----------


## مرت نصور

*ما شاء الله عليج افكارج حلوة*

----------


## سوارة

اللهم من اعتز بك فلن يذل،
ومن اهتدى بك فلن يضل،
ومن استكثر بك فلن يقل،
ومن استقوى بك فلن يضعف،
ومن استغنى بك فلن يفتقر،
ومن استنصر بك فلن يخذل،
ومن استعان بك فلن يغلب،
ومن توكل عليك فلن يخيب،
ومن جعلك ملاذه فلن يضيع،
ومن اعتصم بك فقد هدى إلى صراط مستقيم،
اللهم فكن لنا وليا ونصيرا، وكن لنا معينا ومجيرا، إنك كنت بنا بصيرا

اللهم صل و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمد و علي آله
و صحبه و سلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

مشكورة

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_مشكوره يالغلا

وربي يووفق الجميع_

----------


## بنتكم الصغيرة

عيبتني فكره تأجير الشال

انا عندي شال مال عرسي ،، بس الشال امفصلتنه ب 3000درهم

----------


## (سويتي)

شكرا يا حبوبات اذا تبون اي مساعدة وافكار ثانية انا جاهزة فاي وقت

----------


## أم علي$العين$

ما شاء الله

الأفكار كلها حلوه

----------


## الغفليه

افكار حلوه مشكوره اختيه

----------


## ام عليوان

ما شاء الله عليج ^^

تسلمين الغلا ع الشاريع

----------


## كعبية

تسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## شهد الظاهري

حلـــوو ..
لـآاهنتي غنـآاتي ..

----------


## مناكير فوشية

[IMG]http://************/images/h0m6zkbwica24bj07cfv.gif[/IMG]

----------


## ورد الريف

يعطيج العافية اختي..

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ام الريان

جزاك الله خير 
افكاااااااااااااااااار وااااااااااااااااو 

نتريا الباقي من افكارك الحلووووووووة

----------


## مايل العود

ما شاء الله

----------


## بنت شربت

انا ابا اييب بيجامات بس ماعرف كيف اتعامل مع محلات او مصانع من خارج الدوله 

جان حد يعرف اماكن اوكيه يفيدني بليز

----------


## BINT SHJ

افكاااااااااااااااار حلوه
ثانكس الغلا

----------


## غلات الروح

يزااااج الله خير

----------


## أم رشود

جزاج الله خير على الأفكار الحلوة

----------


## الدانة

يزاج الله الف خير ^_^

----------


## فراشه_وردية

uppppppppppppppppp

----------


## الطائر الحزين

أفكااار حلوةةة

----------


## أم مطر ومحمد

أفكار حلووووة ومفيدة

----------


## نم نم مي

استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،،
 استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
 استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
 استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،، 
استغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم ،،،،

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

يعطيج العافية اختي..

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Fragrance19

يزاج الله خير

----------


## طموووووحه

يزاج الله خير 
أفكار حلوه ومفيده

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

عساج ع القوه دوم اختي وجزاج الله الف خير على هالافكار الحلوه

بس عندي استفسار شو يعني شال العروس؟؟ لبس الحنه ولا غير؟؟

----------


## sweet_queen

ثااااااااانكسسسس

----------


## bnt alemarat

أحلى رفع

----------


## swmaswma

مشكوره على الافكار

----------


## cute uae

> *ما شاء الله عليج افكارج حلوة*

----------


## Ј.sмile

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## samah 21

أفكار حلوه ومفيده

----------


## ورده شتاء

طرح طيب يزاج الله خير

----------


## أمـ فيصل

روعــــــــــــة الأفكار ما شاء الله 

بس بخصوص الخيمة ما تحتاي رخصة تجارية ولا كيف

----------


## البنفسج4747

مشكورة اختي على الطرح الجميل

----------


## فوفيا

مشاءالله افكار جميلة

----------


## أم شيخوو123

يزاج الله خير...

----------


## الورد الأحمر

مشكورة اختي ع الطرح

رغم اني شاطرة بالطبخ كان مشروع الطبخ للمعلمات او بنات المدرسة شاغل فكري وما نجحت فيه لأن اغلب مديرات المدرسة يبون يعرفون بالتفصيل الممل انا منو وبنت منو وشو اسمي الحقيقي وعمري إلخ
الين ما طفشت ولغيت فكرة المدارس من بالي

----------


## وردة الهنا

سبحان الله افكار مفيدة

----------


## القلم الصامت

يعطيج العافية أختي ..
بميزان حسناتج إنشاءالله

----------


## حمامة العين

افكار عجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييبة مشكورة وايد 

احلى فكرة بالنسبة لي الحضانة على الاقل باخذ فلوس من خواتي بستفيد دام اني قاعدة وامسك عيالهم وويرفعو ضغطي عالفاضي^^

----------


## سلطه حلوه

ماشالله عليج

----------


## MAJIDA

ما شاء الله عليج

----------


## ام روضه2

عجبتني فكرة الخيمه

----------


## مصراويه العين

حلوة فكرة الخيمة بس ما تبا موافقة من البلدية

----------


## ‏حلو الاطباعي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## بنت العين 222

افكارج روووعه 
الله يعطيج الف عافيه

----------


## أم سالمَ

يزاج الله خيرَ ، = ]

----------


## MAJIDA

ما شاء الله

----------


## فتاة مزيد

12- وهذا المشروع للي عندهم راس مال كبير وما عندهم افكار للمشاريع ويبون مشروع جديد 
وهو شراء خيمة كبيرة مكيفة واتفقي مع تاجرات لعرض بضايعهن فالخيمة مثل السوق الخيري او معرض صغيرون خاص واعملي خيمة ثانية وحطي فيها العاب لليهال تكون تناسب كل اعمار الاطفال 
طبغا تحطين سعر لدخول الاطفال . وعمل كشك صغير للوجبات . 




هي حلو بس ما تريد رخصه

----------

